# Some advice please



## JagFarlane (Jul 23, 2008)

I am currently working on building my collection, and next up on the list is a good .45. Generally this will be used for target shooting, and weight isn't much of a factor as I don't intend to CCW on a regular basis, only when taking long hikes into deep woods [the fact that I've seen some shady things happen in deeper areas and been in areas where its tough to even get satellite radio much less a cell phone signal does concern me], but due to recent surgery and one coming up within two months, I won't be doing that till late '09 anyways.
I'm looking for a firearm that's reliable and fun to shoot. Having to field strip to clean isn't much of an issue, as I can do that.
Here's what I'm looking at, as well as prices from the local shop that I intend to purchase from, all are brand new:

Sig 1911 $819
Sig P220 Carry $849
Springfield Arms XD45 Tactical 5" barrel $649 [they have others around $550 but I liked the tactical 5"]
SA 1911 $900-1100

Any suggestions? Comments on the particular models? Right now I'm leaning towards the Sig 1911, however I've heard great things of the XD45 and the P220 intrigues me. I have had the opportunity to hold and examine all of them, like the weight of the Sig 1911 though I prefer the grip of the XD45.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

While my choice of carry weapon may not (should not?) influence yours, I want to point out to you that even if you "don't intend to CCW on a regular basis," you still have to practice assiduously with whichever pistol you decide to carry.
If you expect to be able to quickly present your pistol, and to shoot it effectively once presented, you had better put in just as much practice as does any "24/7" concealed-weapon carrier. No matter how infrequently you carry a defensive weapon, you still need to develop the skills associated with using it responsibly.
In real fact, people who carry a weapon only once in a while are, more usually than not, the ones who have accidental discharges, who draw and fire inappropriately, who miss their targets but instead hit innocent bystanders, and who freeze-up in the face of a dangerous assaults.
Target shooting is not the same as CCW practice. For CCW, you need practice in shoot/no-shoot decision making; actual presentation, both shoot and no-shoot; and handling multiple targets at varying distances with both precision and smoothness.
By all means choose one, and only one, pistol to carry concealed and to practice with. Don't confuse yourself with trying to master several different trigger systems, barrel lengths, and grip shapes.
Good luck. Let us know how you're coming along.


----------



## JagFarlane (Jul 23, 2008)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> While my choice of carry weapon may not (should not?) influence yours, I want to point out to you that even if you "don't intend to CCW on a regular basis," you still have to practice assiduously with whichever pistol you decide to carry.
> If you expect to be able to quickly present your pistol, and to shoot it effectively once presented, you had better put in just as much practice as does any "24/7" concealed-weapon carrier. No matter how infrequently you carry a defensive weapon, you still need to develop the skills associated with using it responsibly.
> In real fact, people who carry a weapon only once in a while are, more usually than not, the ones who have accidental discharges, who draw and fire inappropriately, who miss their targets but instead hit innocent bystanders, and who freeze-up in the face of a dangerous assaults.
> Target shooting is not the same as CCW practice. For CCW, you need practice in shoot/no-shoot decision making; actual presentation, both shoot and no-shoot; and handling multiple targets at varying distances with both precision and smoothness.
> ...


Mmmm good points all. And while I don't intend to carry often, I do intend to fully practice for it. That was why reliability and fun to shoot came into play. If its not reliable then I won't be able to put enough rounds through it each session, and if its not fun to shoot, well...won't shoot it as much. I would also want to have spent the time to master the firearm before even thinking of carrying. However, and its just me, in a more suburban area I'm a bit more confident of my own abilities to escape safely, however, like I said, in deep woods, well I've already come across a few things that would make one a touch nervous. 
But I do thank you for the advice.
Really, what I was looking for, was feedback from owners of particular handguns. Like for one, even though I cruise the 1911 area, I don't regularly see feedback on Sig 1911's, always seems to be Kimbers, Colts, etc., but not so much Sig. Which does confuse me a bit, seeing what Sigs reputation is.


----------



## Flyboy_451 (Aug 8, 2008)

For general range use, I love my 1911s, but I find it difficult to recommend that a new shooter use this as a carry gun. Of course, I also find it difficult to advise a new shooter to start exercising the practice carrying a concealed firearm, without first getting some quality training. This training should include far more than the bare minimum requirements for attaining a concealed carry permit. As was stated in a previous post, you should be well practiced in handling your chosen sidearm, including basic marksmanship, presentation, decision making, as well as the legal and emotional consequences of utilizing deadly force. 

As far as which gun to buy, try to get some range time with the ones you have mentioned. They are all quality guns that can fill about any need. Spend a lot of time on the range putting in serious practice, not just banging away. As an instructor, it amazes me the number of people that literally waste their time on the range by not knowing how to practice in a way that truly improves their skills. 

Best of luck in making your decision, and enjoy whatever you get to it's fullest!!!



Fly!!!


----------



## Ram Rod (Jan 16, 2008)

I voted SIG P220 carry. It would have to be the SAO model for me though. I already have it's big brother.


----------



## rockhill (Jan 11, 2008)

I only have experience with two of the models listed. The XD is an easy gun to handle and shoot and works flawlessly. I carry a SA loaded Champion due to its thinner profile. Works for me, might not for you or others. Any of the guns listed would be fine but as stated earlier, quality training and extensive range time are probably the key things to focus on.


----------



## khegglie (Jun 19, 2007)

*think Para........*

I rec a Para Ordnance single action or LDA. Hi cap with good usability for range og your woods carry....lots of options too.


----------



## Dsig1 (Dec 23, 2007)

If you shoot a full sized Kimber like my TLE II, you will end your own debate for a target 1911. It's that smooth, that accurate and that good. I've had a SA Champion and there is no comparison. If money is a question, wait and save for the Kimber, it's so worth it. This is as close to an all out custom 1911 as you will get.


----------



## stormbringerr (May 22, 2007)

Ram Rod said:


> I voted SIG P220 carry. It would have to be the SAO model for me though. I already have it's big brother.


i voted the same :smt023


----------



## dandanthearmyman (Aug 12, 2008)

I also have to votte for the para p1445 lda ltd I find it easier to carry than my xd45


----------



## toolboxluis (Jul 23, 2008)

personally i wood go whit the xd.45 my wife owns one and i have shoot it many times and it felt very comfortable in my hand and very little recoil and i use to own a usp .45 (got stolen in April of this year dame i miss that gun :smt022)that had less recoil than the xd.45


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

> Any suggestions? Comments on the particular models? Right now I'm leaning towards the Sig 1911, however I've heard great things of the XD45 and the P220 intrigues me. I have had the opportunity to hold and examine all of them, like the weight of the Sig 1911 though I prefer the grip of the XD45.


you don't see a lot about the Sig 1991 because it's not been around all that long. 1911 people are pretty loyal to the brands that they have been using. Like me. I like Para Ord and Springfield. I do not like a Kimber but it is a good gun. I just don't care for them as well. So I would be inclined to talk about them. I do like Sig Sayer guns but have not had a lot of experience with the Sig 1911. I've heard good and bad. But you will hear bad things about a lot of better 1911's many times because people get the wrong type for their shooting . You can't carry a target model gun and expect it t be as reliable. Tighter tolerances mean less room for dirt and things to get into before a failure. As you can't get a combat gun and expect to group in 3" or less at 50 yards.


----------



## literaltrance (Dec 24, 2008)

Even though it wasn't in your list as a potential buy, I think a great 45 for range/practice would be the FNP 45, if for no other reason than the incredibly high-cap mags. It's also considerably less expensive than most in your list, too.


----------



## oak1971 (Apr 28, 2008)

Too easy Sig P-220 all the way. Hell and back reliability. And accurate right out of the box. Get one with night sights and be happy.










This one is mine. Get your own.


----------



## Brevard (Jan 24, 2009)

You will have to decide for yourself. But I will give an opinion. Sigs, Kimbers, and H&K's are just overrated for my taste. I mean dont get me wrong they are good guns. But the price they wont for them isnt worth it. When I can get 2 glocks, 2 M&P's, 2 xds for the price of one gun (the Sig's here are in the thousand dollar range...I saw two different ones after taxes was like $1200+).

I shot the xd45 compact. Shoot great had an excellent feel. But I liked the feel of the G30sf better (just got mine with night sights and taxes for $600). You cant go wrong with either. If you arent wanting a compact but wanting a great gun for not alot of money check into the rugers. 

Another is the M&P but I would put some serious rounds through it to make sure it doesnt FTF like the 2 I shot did (one was a rental).


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

You will have to decide for yourself.

There are lots of variables - large vs small - DA vs SAO - conceal or not - on and on ...

My only advice is to go to a range that rents guns and try them all out.

You'll know when you find the "right" one for you.

Here's my Kimber 1911










:smt1099


----------



## yzfrider (Jan 17, 2010)

p220 is next on my list!


----------

